# More rumors



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

god I am so sick of people trying to get in between me and my bf.

I was going out with a friend friday night. we went to a club that a lot of my bfÂ´s friend go to too sometimes. my bf was working that night so he couldnÂ´t join me and my friend

I had a great time that night, of course, being there by ourselves-we got hit on a lot. I mean we danced and guys just come up and try to dance with you. this is just how it happens-you try to make them back off, they come back. then you tell them to f*** off *LOL*. so yeah I was dancing with one or two guys, but not like close dancing. one of them tried to touch me a couple of times but I always grabbed his hands and put them away until I got pissed and we moved to another corner of the dancefloor

anyway, one of my bfÂ´s friends was there too (I donÂ´t know which one it was, my bf wonÂ´t tell me who it is so I donÂ´t get mad), and he was drunk. he called up my bf at work in the middle of the night and told him he saw me grinding up on a guy on the dancefloor. he said that me and that guy were touching each other and that I was even grabbing his crotch (and there is NO way that that guy saw me and this guy dancing and just "misunderstood" the situation, because my hands would never be even near another guyÂ´s crotch!!!!)

my bf was upset, but decided to call me first to hear my story. I told him the truth-that I did nothing like that!!! he trusts me and believed me.

IÂ´m just guessing the guy who told him is a guy he usually trusts. he called him the day after when the guy was sober again...and he still said "yeah sorry dude thatÂ´s why I saw".

IÂ´m trying not to stress over it too much, cause I have been in my bfÂ´s shoes during christmas, but I know that heÂ´s still never gonna be all relaxed whenever I go out without him.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 22, 2006)

maybe his friend likes you i mean you are hot lol, but that sucks cause like you said now everytime you go out hes going to be thinking that but if he said he trusts you then its ok at least yoy guys didnt fight about it.his friend was drunk and your b/f sould think that through, cause who the hell remembers anything when they are drunk? lol:icon_chee cheer up barbie!


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

LOL about the barbie comment.

yeah we didnÂ´t fight about it cause I was with a friend who he also trusts and like 4 of his other friends saw me too and they didnÂ´t agree with the drunk guy.

yeah you never know if the drunk guy was just seeing things in a wrong light cause he was wasted or if itÂ´s a personal thing....could be that he wants to get with me (which i donÂ´t think) or that he doesnÂ´t like me as a person


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree w/ Jenny - this guy sounds like he has a crush on you and is trying to break you away from your BF. He's just jealous that you weren't out there on the dance floor w/ him!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, he has a crush on you


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

yup, good point. I might just have to try to get it out of my bf which one of his friends it is. there are 2 guys I have in mind...I donÂ´t really trust them. I mean, one of them has already openly said heÂ´d try to get in my pants whenever my bf is home on leave. and the other one has been almost taking my clothes off with his eyes a couple of times

but my bf is smart enough to know who to trust and who not to trust. thatÂ´s why I think this guy is somebody my bf trusts, otherwhise he wouldnÂ´t have gotten upset and called me up at 3:30am


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 22, 2006)

umm maybe he meant to say i wish your girlfriend was touching MY crotch rather then said she was touching some guys crotch:icon_chee hehe


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL

I wonÂ´t give up till I know who the dirty liar is, maybe thatÂ´ll clear up the situation and my bf wonÂ´t have to worry anymore (I know heÂ´s not, but there is still always a bit of worries after you hear something like this)


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that this is the most important thing. People and situations will always try to come between a relationship. As long as you both have trust, love &amp; respect for one another, then your relationship will survive this pettyness.


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

aww, well said Marisol. wise words from a wise woman :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 23, 2006)

DONT GIVE UP BARBIE find out who this monster is!!!!:icon_twis


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

HAHA, IÂ´ll turn into Kick-some-ass-Barbie once I find out who that looser is!!! :icon_twis


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2006)

Here you go Andi...


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

HAHA you guys are killing me here!!!!!!!! :icon_lol:

I should hang this pic up everywhere at my bfÂ´s house (he lives with all those guys) and write "donÂ´t mess with Andrea" under it.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 23, 2006)

> Arrrg:icon_twis !What an idiot that guy is!!He is defo jealous of your bf! I hope that your bf looses that friend!!! Fortunately your bf was smart enough to call you before concluding things!!He`s a keeper!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2006)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL...I saved that pic, Marisol. IÂ´ll put that up on my myspace...along with my "sorority slut barbie"-pic that somehow got lost on my page. :icon_lol:


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## KittyM (Jan 23, 2006)

BRAVO Marisol!!!:clap *LMAO*

You have to save that one Andrea!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 23, 2006)

It's good to hear your bf wanted to hear your story. I'm so sorry you have to deal w/ that stuff. Been there, done that. It's no fun, but I guess that's just part of love.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 23, 2006)

some people are mean when others are happy


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 23, 2006)

Some people really don't like the 2 of you being together, Andrea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But from what I hear, you guys are a great match so don't worry, your bf trusts you and wanted to hear your story first, which is great!

(and yeah, kick the liar's ass!)


----------



## Leony (Jan 23, 2006)

I'n glad that you both trust each other, because that's the most important thing on relationships. LOL for the barbie pic haha.


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2006)

Ugh, sorry to hear that Andrea. I hate what drink does to people.. I remember i went out one night with my friends &amp; an ex (he was my boyf at the time). We were all out together, having a laugh &amp; we all got so drunk. A guy came up to dance with me and i totally pushed him away. Next thing i know one of my friends tells me that my boyf had left because he saw me kissing the other guys. I was like WTF? It ended in a huge argument &amp; we actually broke up because of it. We're friends now but he still claims to this day that he saw me kissing that guy and i SO didn't!!!

Moral of the story.. alcohol sucks!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 23, 2006)

Aww hun that sucks! At least your boyfriend was coherent enough though to wait and listen to what you have to say rather than believe his drunk friend right off the bat! And too, how rude of his "friend" to say that about you! Stupid little prick!

This is the main reason why Rob and I don't go to clubs, he gets really defensive and upset even thinking about some guy trying to dance up on me, and he is NOT a fighting kind of guy!

As long as your b/f knows that you are true to him, that is all that matters... Just be sure to talk to him, and make sure he knows how important he is to you.


----------



## Cirean (Jan 23, 2006)

Drunk people are jerks most of the time. I had drunk guy hit on me, when I told him I was married he said "You got alot of nerve coming out to a club when you're married, you're supposed to stay home" WTF????? Not really surprising that he was single.

I would find out who this donkey is and keep an eye on him. I hate to say it but clubbing takes a huge toll on a relationship, there are just too many drama queens/trouble makers out there.


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

oh god what a retard. you should have slapped him in the face after that comment...and IÂ´m not the slapping kind *lol*


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

oh god thatÂ´s a bad story. that sucks that you guys broke up because of that.


----------



## Andi (Jan 23, 2006)

hm, my bf doesnÂ´t really get upset when a guy hits on me in a club and heÂ´s there too. heÂ´s actually always been kinda proud to "show me off", he feels like a stud then or something when he sees guys looking at me. but after this incident heÂ´s gonna be a bit worried when I go out by myself. which shouldnÂ´t keep me from doing it though, I have more fun going out with my bf actually...but every once in a while you just need a girls night out.


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lol, omg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 24, 2006)

How did I miss this one? I was probably P.M.'ing you.

I have no idea how to react to this except to say that while American men are very different from European men....they are still men.:icon_roll

Please do not make me come to Vienna for some Serious Action against these American Military Gentlemen. Then we would go on a girl's night out that nobody would soon forget.

:icon_eek: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:icon_cool


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 24, 2006)

Tonya,

You said it about clubbing. However, having been and still going to clubs in both America and Europe I will say it is a Little Bit Different here in Europe, although some would disagree. Over here, it is way more of just a "social" thing...where people go alone, or with a group, with just the intention of socializing, dancing, whatever and Nothing More. I found that in the States, there are way, way more "Baby, what's you numbah" situations than in Europe. It's not quite such a sexually charged situation...or it is just different over here.

However.....these are mostly American guys that are involved..so..

I don't know, when I was single, and went to a club, I went with the sole intention of meeting up with the opposite sex. But that was just me. Every woman (like every guy) has the right to go to a club without being assesed by every male in the place. You were a paying customer..just like that guy! Maybe you should have told him "..yeah.. I am married..and looking to get laid..just..Not By You!!"...:icon_lol: But if I go to a club, at night, with friends or whatever...you better believe there's gonna be some Bizness. :icon_twis(not a one-night stand or anything.....but there's gonna be some wicked and heavy flirting) I mean, it is a sexually charged situation..the mix of the alcohol, music, dancing ( ooooh, the dancing alone!)....


----------



## anne7 (Jan 24, 2006)

Aw, that sucks, Andrea! People who can't handle their liquor just shouldn't drink, at least not without supervision, and who wants to be someone's babysitter at a club?? At least you know your bf believes you, and rationalized calling you before freaking out over a lie his friend told him.

Elisabeth, I have never been in a foreign club, but the ones here are *very* sexual. Not just the dancing, random guys will come up and do the slurred 'hey babbbbyyy whats yo name?" and the creepy look up and down. I like to go with my friends just to dance and have fun in our little group, and then dance with the boys some too. Leaving the club is when the random boys will try to pick you up (literally). Yeah, right. I may have liked dancing with you and having fun, but I'm NOT going home with you. Sorry. These are 18 and over clubs as well, the college kid clubs, not the 21 and over. My sister said those are even worse with boys trying to get you to leave with them, and there are a LOT more physical fights. The alcohol is probably why.:icon_roll


----------



## Andi (Jan 24, 2006)

haha, IÂ´d love to know what that girls night out would look like. :icon_chee


----------



## Andi (Jan 24, 2006)

well that club and that night is different. itÂ´s hip hop night that day of the week and IÂ´d say 70-80% of the people at the club are black. my bf knows my fascination with black guys and therefore it sucked for him that the guy I was supposably touching with was black also. and they are wayyyy more aggressive when it comes to hitting on girls...at least the ones here. They grab ass, rub their crotch on you-when you push them away they come right back to try again, or move on to the next girl to try their luck. of course other guys are like that too, but at that specific night itÂ´s just crazy. and there is some major pot dealing going on that night too, but I stay miles away from drugs and I never saw any fights there, the security there kicks ass. and fights are not that common in clubs here, neither are people pulling guns in clubs or stuff. itÂ´s just funny how my bfÂ´s military friends still seem to get into fights a lot-which of course is "never their fault". but thatÂ´s another story

I just looove the music there that night, thatÂ´s why IÂ´m still gonna go there when my bf doesnÂ´t have time to go. donÂ´t care if it causes trouble, I still wanna be able to do what I want, and heÂ´s totally with me on that topic.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 24, 2006)

lmao!!! omg that pic is so funny!!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's just say I would not be your bf's "Favorite American Homegirl" .:icon_smil:icon_smil :icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis (Ok.....those last four were just weird)


----------



## Andi (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL, you like to keep your secrets, donÂ´t ya :icon_chee


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 14, 2006)

I have never been called secretive before. I like it.

Well, I can tell you what would not occur. What would not occur is what is going on in Little Lisa's Salad Tossing thread. I can promise that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The rest would just have to be my surprise.


----------

